# I'm back... with a Betta!!!!



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

:-D Hello! I'm sure no one remembers me, but that's alright.

A few months ago I was lamenting my life and just how rough things have been, and how I needed some stability back in my life.

Well, I've got it back. ;-) And it's in the form of a blue, green and gold veiltail betta named Choi Oppa. 

He's this inquisitive, energetic young male; he's currently swimming around in a planted ten gallon. I can't get pictures right now (camera is busted), but suffice it to say: life is good and balanced as far as balance can be attained right now. I'm living with my folks again, so I don't have much claim of ownership over him nor can I arrange his living quarters. So far, however, he's doing alright. And I'm finally doing alright.

Just wanted to shout the good news!

Love you all,
TianTian


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, I remember you, Tian Tian and Taco. Welcome back and Congrats on your new fishie. We want pics! Lol


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Ofcourse I rememeber you! glad to see you again!


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Well, I remember you, Tian Tian and Taco. Welcome back and Congrats on your new fishie. We want pics! Lol


DRAMAAAAAA!!!! *epic hugs!* How are you?    
Thanks! I'm wondering if my webcamera might be fast enough to snap a few pics... provided that Choi can sit still for more than two seconds! The moment someone steps toward the tank, he's busy speeding off, then pausing to strut his fins, before dashing the other direction to strut some more. Haven't seen him flare yet; he looks fairly young so I don't expect him to do so anytime soon. 

He's a good eater, too! I remember Taco was a PAIN to feed the first week! But Choi Oppa? He'll scarf anything, it seems! He had a nice breakfast this morning; two whole pellets (he got fed last night after moving in, so I didn't want to overfeed him this time around)!  His mouth is a little small, so I might have to cut the pellets in half to help him along at feeding time.



aokashi said:


> Ofcourse I rememeber you! glad to see you again!


I remember you, too!!  How are things on your end??


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

XD glad you finally got a betta, and named him 
I see you've gone for the humble Vt
What's with this sudden Korean obsession?
Were you in any way influenced by that new Gungnam style Music video?

I'm doing good  I'm surprised you remember me! I was more of a stalker/lurker when you were on rather than an active participant in the forums 

^_____^ welcome back!


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

I remember you too! So glad to hear everything is looking up  and YAY for a new fishie friend. I too, demand pictures!


----------



## rich e rich (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello,
I have a betta fish, and I enjoy taking care of them. I just got this one last week. When it came, it was very healthy. I put in a 5 gallon aquarium with a zebra fish and a male guppy, no decoration because there is Methelene Blue in the water. They'll be transferred to the original tank that has decorations today. Often, the betta fish just floats at the top in a corner and satys there, fins closed and lame. What's the reason for this? Temperature? I doubt very much that it is sick. the other fish swim fine.

The betta gets aggressive in a semi normal manner with mirrors, meaning that it doesn't flar up immidiately when an image is seen, but a while after.

is this how betta fish are?


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

aokashi said:


> XD glad you finally got a betta, and named him
> I see you've gone for the humble Vt
> What's with this sudden Korean obsession?
> Were you in any way influenced by that new Gungnam style Music video?
> ...


Yeppers! My sister named him. I got him from WaMart (dundunDUNNN). He was the healthiest of the bunch. He's got a tiny (and I do mean TINY) tear in his tail, but nothing that a little TLC won't fix. 
Nope and nope!  I'm part Asian... and I saw that Gangnam Style vid WAY before it became a public obsession (ie, the first week; I keep close tabs on the doings of the kPop industry). 

I tend to do fairly well in remembering internet names, but forget it if I'm meeting you in person! lol I guess it's because I'm a visual person, so I remember your name more as an image. 



puppyrjjkm said:


> I remember you too! So glad to hear everything is looking up  and YAY for a new fishie friend. I too, demand pictures!


Haha, alright, alright! I'll try to figure something out.  I remember you, too! How's the family? 



rich e rich said:


> Hello,
> I have a betta fish, and I enjoy taking care of them. I just got this one last week. When it came, it was very healthy. I put in a 5 gallon aquarium with a zebra fish and a male guppy, no decoration because there is Methelene Blue in the water. They'll be transferred to the original tank that has decorations today. Often, the betta fish just floats at the top in a corner and satys there, fins closed and lame. What's the reason for this? Temperature? I doubt very much that it is sick. the other fish swim fine.
> 
> The betta gets aggressive in a semi normal manner with mirrors, meaning that it doesn't flar up immidiately when an image is seen, but a while after.
> ...


Hi there, welcome to the forum... and my thread.  It could be anything from a temperature swing, he's constipated, stressed, a pH imbalance and more. I've heard that guppies are not good tankmates for bettas. 
You could probably post your own thread and find more help here: http://www.bettafish.com/forumdisplay.php?f=30
:-D


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

PICTURE TIME!! :-D

















This were literally the only clear pictures I could get; he was SO SO excited to see the laptop that he went from calmly cruising to top speeds!! 

(Don't mind the awkward plant in the back; we're still trying to move things around in there).

So he's got a dark head, a green/blue body and his anal fin has a bit of gold on it (you can't really see it here in this pic; sorry. My webcam is terrible).


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

oooh, such pretttiness. what plant is thatn the back?


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Thank you! I can't remember the name and my sister threw out the tag! I'll have to hunt down the name of it.  Or perhaps someone here might know better.

The bottom is a java moss carpet, I think.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Just a random update: Choi Oppa has roommates in his ten gallon: a gold mystery snail (that he has completely IGNORED) and two ghost shrimp. 

When we put the ghost shrimp in last night, he chased each one all of once, nipped once (because one of the shrimp was hiding out in his favorite corner of the tank) and... that was it. We gave him some food and he left the shrimp alone after that. :-D The funny thing is, he didn't flare at any of them. 

He DID discover, however, that he can see his reflection under the filter, so he spent about two minutes flaring at himself. Because he's a younger fish, he has to try especially hard to flare. He'll sort of half-flare, then strut around the tank sulking, before coming back to do a full flare. Unlike my past bettas, who could show off a full flare anytime they wanted, Choi has to hold his beard out to keep a full flare displayed. Otherwise, it's always a half flare.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Heehee so cute XD just tuned the lights on, so fish are somewhat bleary eyes. Once they wake up they'll realize they're flaring at their own refelction


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah, Choi's learned to wrap his tail around the heater cord in the corner, so that's where he sleeps at night.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

maybe he's a monkey at heart XD


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

aokashi said:


> maybe he's a monkey at heart XD


It's possible, haha!  


In other news, MY GHOST SHRIMP HAS BABIES!!!! She's been hiding the past few days in the moss, but now she's finally out. I got an up-close look at her today and SHE HAS EGGS!!

They're tiny as can be, but they're already wriggling!!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Keep your betta away from them XD! they'll need micro irganism to feed on though


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

aokashi said:


> Keep your betta away from them XD! they'll need micro irganism to feed on though


Unfortunately, I don't have another tank or microorganism to feed them with, or where to put the momma! Fortunately, the two ghost shrimp that we have are pair, so I expect more chances of babies in the future if this batch doesn't make it.


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

Welcome back! I remember reading a post you made a few months ago about 'bettas and stability' and reading through it. I never posted though, so you probably won't recognize me. Anyway, I hope you stay longer on the forums this time!


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey thanks so much! I hope to be on the forums here for a long time, too.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

It looks just like my fish!:lol:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Be careful of plant pots the rock wool can encourage algae. Nice tank, not to bust your bubble but there is no chance a baby the ghost shrimp makes will survive. They are bred in ponds and very rarely the right aquarium. I keep an apple snail but blue. They need very specific breeding requirements.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Be careful of plant pots the rock wool can encourage algae. Nice tank, not to bust your bubble but there is no chance a baby the ghost shrimp makes will survive. They are bred in ponds and very rarely the right aquarium. I keep an apple snail but blue. They need very specific breeding requirements.


Thanks for the heads up; we'll keep an eye on it. 
I figured they wouldn't make it, but even if at east one does, I'll be happy.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I will be surprised but hopes it happens. I hope your pets do well.


----------

